# factory restore using command prompt



## needshelp2219 (Nov 29, 2012)

what is the command for a factory restore using command prompt i can only use the command prompt my computer wont let me do anything else. i have a dell inspiron n5010


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

You are not able to access the recovery partition via *CTRL+F11* on bootup?


----------



## needshelp2219 (Nov 29, 2012)

no when i get to the system recovery options the only thing that will work is my command prompt and thats the first thing my computer goes to when i turn it on


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Try this:


1 Turn on the computer. 

2 As the computer starts, press *F8* on the keyboard until the *Advanced Boot Options *menu appears on the screen.
3 Select *Repair Your Computer *from the *Advanced Boot Options *menu*, *and then hit Enter.

4 Specify the language you want, and then click *Next*.

5 Log in as a user who has administrative rights, and then click *OK*.

6 Click *Dell Factory Image Restore*.

7 In the *Dell Factory Image Restore* window, click *Next*.

8 Click *Yes, reformat hard drive and restore system software to factory condition *check box.

9 Click *Next*.

10 When the restore is complete, click *Finish *to restart the computer.


----------



## bhin_vega (Dec 2, 2012)

have you tried to tap on F8 when starting up ?


----------



## bhin_vega (Dec 2, 2012)

Do not do the step above it will delete your files permanently ((


----------



## needshelp2219 (Nov 29, 2012)

only thing that show up on my window boot manager is windows 7 and windows memory diagnostic


----------



## bhin_vega (Dec 2, 2012)

what happen ?


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

bhin_vega said:


> Do not do the step above it will delete your files permanently ((


If you read the post, you would know the OP wants to do a factory Restore!


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

needshelp2219 said:


> only thing that show up on my window boot manager is windows 7 and windows memory diagnostic


Is that from the F8 Option?


----------



## needshelp2219 (Nov 29, 2012)

Lance1 said:


> Is that from the F8 Option?


yes it is


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

bhin_vega said:


> email me


Follow the Rules!



> *Keep Support in the Forums*
> 
> For the safety of our members, we must require that all technical support take place in the forums. This offers the opportunity for peer-review with the hope that bad advice can be corrected. Having problems and solutions publicly visible may also help someone in the future who is experiencing the same issue. As a result, we do not allow assistance to be given via email or Private Message. Due to the risks involved, we also do not allow live remote control of computers by our volunteers. If you're looking for live support, there are other (paid) sites that provide that service.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

What version of Windows do you currently have on the system?


----------



## needshelp2219 (Nov 29, 2012)

Lance1 said:


> What version of Windows do you currently have on the system?


 windows 7


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

64 bit or 32 bit? Do you have the Windows 7 DVD? Or know someone that does?


----------



## needshelp2219 (Nov 29, 2012)

Lance1 said:


> 64 bit or 32 bit? Do you have the Windows 7 DVD? Or know someone that does?


 64 bit and no and no


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Can you boot to windows?


----------



## needshelp2219 (Nov 29, 2012)

Lance1 said:


> Can you boot to windows?


 no my hard drive is on write protection and it keeps giveing me the error code for it and i cant find anyone that knows how to fix it so its best to just restore the computer


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

If you have DataSafe Local Backup 2.0, you can *Creating Your System Recovery Discs with Dell DataSafe Local Backup 2.0*
To know if DataSafe Local 2.0 is on my system?

Click the start orb \ All Programs \ Dell DataSafe \ Dell DataSafe Local Backup


----------



## needshelp2219 (Nov 29, 2012)

Lance1 said:


> If you have DataSafe Local Backup 2.0, you can *Creating Your System Recovery Discs with Dell DataSafe Local Backup 2.0*
> To know if DataSafe Local 2.0 is on my system?
> 
> Click the start orb \ All Programs \ Dell DataSafe \ Dell DataSafe Local Backup


 i cant even log on my computer how can i do that


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

I am sorry. I posted that prior to your post. I am looking for a free utility to convert a master boot drive from write protection. In the meantime, if your are in the US, you may consider contacting DELL and *Request recovery Disks*


----------

